# Waneta



## trevor page (Feb 23, 2006)

Does anyone have imformation on the Tanker Waneta which was in collision with Egyptian Prince in the Thames Estuary on july 7 1967.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Details and picture of 'Waneta' at http://www.aukevisser.nl/mobil/id488.htm

Dennis.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning Trevor,looking through lloyds reg 1966/67,the Waneta was owned by Iberian Tankers Co,Panama.Blt,afterpart 1952 by Bethlehem Steel,and forepart and midships by Mitsubishi H.I in 1964,will try to find the original details and post later.Ted


----------

